# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  на моем сайте появилась от "одноклассников" вирус. Помогите убрать.

## ВалентинаЛ

на моем сайте учителя химии и биологии появился вирус, внизу поверх сайта всплывает темный прямоугольник от одноклассников и там написано что ваша страница взломана нажмите сюда чтобы не утратить доступ навсегда. Как убрать?
Он поменял сообщение, теперь он от хрома, и говорит. что сегодня его отключит..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------

